# 1s speedo



## hyperdriver38 (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking to get a good 1s speedo but not looking to break the bank doing it. Old rc guy getting back in the sport. Any help would be great.


----------



## KWCRAIG9 (Jan 18, 2007)

Mamba Max pro 1 Cell. U can find new ones on ebay for about $114. I have two and have not had any problems. :thumbsup:


----------



## hyperdriver38 (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone ever used a hobbywing 1cell speedo?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Yes I have used the Hobbywing and they work great. You will need a laptop and programmer to get it into "blinky" mode. I have also used the Castle, again a laptop and a Castle link is needed to get it into "blinky. What I recommend is the Turnegy Gen II 1s and it's programmer. You can get them from Hobbyking for about $50. I have one of those and it is almost a clone of the HW version 3, 1s.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

i second the trackstar-first time out with it it ran at the front of the pack with no issues- in fact the track is notorious for static shutdown and i didnt even ground it or use the supplied power capacitor. Just make sure you get the right program box the first time as hobbyking is very vague on which you actually need. and remember to let the screen sit idle until they give you the extra discount!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

horsedog said:


> i second the trackstar-first time out with it it ran at the front of the pack with no issues- in fact the track is notorious for static shutdown and i didnt even ground it or use the supplied power capacitor. Just make sure you get the right program box the first time as hobbyking is very vague on which you actually need. and remember to let the screen sit idle until they give you the extra discount!


++ on hovering for the discount. I bought the 2s version this week and it went from 70 to 66 by just waiting a minute.


----------



## Blash (Nov 8, 2010)

Hobbywing Justock, 50 bucks, no RX pack or booster required, I own 5 -6 of these and have had zero issues. Rich


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

Trackstar just tq, record, a main win. Not bad for 45


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

*Turnigy pgm card*

Hi HorseDog,

Would you please state which programmer to use?

Thanks,
 Gene


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__33985__TrackStar_Multi_Function_Smart_Program_Box.html


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Neato!

Thanks a bunch,
 Gene


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hobbywings seem to be doing pretty well lately...


----------

